# WAG AND BONE SHOW, Windsor



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Anyone going to the Wag and Bone show at Windsor Great Park? I know so many of you have dogs. We went last year and it was great - it's a FUN dog show, nothing like Crufts. Any dog can take part in a load of fun events - great to just watch and your dog will enjoy the socialising too!
This year, for the first time there are overnight camping facilities for the Friday and the Saturday (the event is only on the Sat). £25 for camping 2 nights plus the entrance fee. Windsor is a lovely town and surrounding area beautiful too, something for everyone. Loads of dog goodies to buy too. It's a show not to be missed! I'll fly the pennant in case!! Ana xx
 :roll:  DATE!!! Sat August 6th!!! with camping also for the Fri 5th.


----------

